
SpaceX set to fire Tesla Roadster into orbit - everdev
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/05/spacex-to-launch-elon-musks-tesla-roadster-into-space-on-falcon-heavy-rocket.html
======
everdev
Can't believe this wasn't supposed to go out April 1.

